# Pics of the black rocketship



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

i took them about 3 months ago at a carshow in carlisle, pa. 
let me know waht ya think.


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Pics of the black rocketship (Big Euro)*

looks good man! how many mm's did u go with for the 402?


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Pics of the black rocketship (callaghan.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callaghan.* »_looks good man! how many mm's did u go with for the 402?

somewhere around 90mm.


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Pics of the black rocketship (Big Euro)*

damn 90!! what setting do you drive at?

edit..im retarded...most likely on c/o's haha...


_Modified by callaghan. at 8:52 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Pics of the black rocketship (Big Euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Euro* »_
somewhere around 90mm.

So what brand coilovers are you running, to get the 90mm drop.
My '01 stock suspension locks out and shuts down when you hit about 35mm. Then you have to reset and start over.


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Pics of the black rocketship (eurocars)*

i drive on setting number 2, setting number 1 is seen in the pictures.
i am not using coilovers, i'm riding on the factory air springs.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

then how many millimeters are you down on 402? I know thats not 90 millimeters down.
and what basket is that? rola?


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_then how many millimeters are you down on 402? I know thats not 90 millimeters down.
and what basket is that? rola?

your right, it's prob more like 70mm i was guesstimating. the first drop 35mm, second 25mm, final was 10mm. on the last drop the module wouldn't let enter any value bigger than 10mm.
the basket is the yakima mega load warrior with the 19" extension peice.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Big Euro)*

Is it a Tip or 6spd? I have a black-on-tan 6spd, but black-on-black is my favorite!


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BennyB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BennyB* »_Is it a Tip or 6spd? I have a black-on-tan 6spd, but black-on-black is my favorite!

it's a tip, black on black.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Pics of the black rocketship (Big Euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Euro* »_i drive on setting number 2, setting number 1 is seen in the pictures. i am not using coilovers, i'm riding on the factory air springs.

I am saying you cannot get a 3" drop out of vag-com coding, each level is approx 1" (25mm) so in level 1 you are already down 25mm.
OK - at least I can't pull another 50mm out of mine without it locking out in level 2. I have an '01 which does have the manula lockout and it still locks up after aboute 33mm -35mm.
I have been wrong before though.


----------



## masmith (Feb 7, 2006)

sick, just sick


----------

